# fish tank stand maker north east??



## emmz29 (Feb 9, 2010)

any out there that makes aqaurium stands north east let me know


----------



## sy-core (Apr 26, 2011)

home

Nice place up north, will do you a nice stand any size, tanks & anything else you can think of, plus delivery


----------



## emmz29 (Feb 9, 2010)

sy-core said:


> home
> 
> Nice place up north, will do you a nice stand any size, tanks & anything else you can think of, plus delivery


 ac and nd aqautics are £200 plus tryd them first but cheers for ya help:no1:


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

What size is the tank?


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Metal stands or cabinet style?


----------



## emmz29 (Feb 9, 2010)

4x2x2 :whistling2:would like cabinet style but metal i would consider as can be claded with wood i am not willing to pay around £250 for stand so really lookin about for somethink alittle bit cheaper.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Try Martin at Exotic Reptile Housing exotic reptile housing

I'm sure he did a stand for a tank before and put pictures on here.. i just can't find the thread.


----------



## emmz29 (Feb 9, 2010)

Meko said:


> Try Martin at Exotic Reptile Housing exotic reptile housing
> 
> I'm sure he did a stand for a tank before and put pictures on here.. i just can't find the thread.


i have orderd from him before why i didnt think of him i dont know cheers meko :2thumb:will pm him now:no1:


----------



## razer121 (May 4, 2011)

Have you thought about building one yourself? honestly they are alot easier than you may think :2thumb:


----------



## sy-core (Apr 26, 2011)

razer121 said:


> Have you thought about building one yourself? honestly they are alot easier than you may think :2thumb:


Cheers Razer, thats the funiest thing i've heard in a while, & i needed it .. lol.

Talking of building one yourself, i bought a 5X2X2 Tank that was sat on a rickty old timber stand, literally it was a timber frame just screwed together. So with my great knowledge of DIY i thought i could come up with a more secure one, till i found out that the stand shouldn't of been screwed in the first place it should been constructed using proper joiner joints, simple as this would of been after much thought i decided to let it go, firstly i don't have the room to go all creative & start hacking bits of timber together, & secodly i found a decent joiner who for a couple hundred quid would of built a professional pine wood stand.

So the good does outway the bad, just get a professional to do it, he'll do you well.


----------



## razer121 (May 4, 2011)

i wasnt joking :lol2: honestly im no pro and i built that with a litte bit of google help 

Anyway does this mean your going to pay someone to build it? ....£200?


----------



## sy-core (Apr 26, 2011)

Holy crap, thats a nice stand. The thing is i have no space where i could start hacking away at stuff, i mean i couldn't take it out to the back yard for varnishing as i don't have a back yard. So working indoors is out of the question.

As for paying someone £200 to build one, no. It was gonna be more like £4-500 to buld it. Mind it woulda been twice the size of that, also it was a ptofessional chippy who was gonna do it, with a bloke with a professional spraying set-up, so it woulda looked nice. But in all i think i was better off selling the whole thing, it cost me a hundred & i got a hundred for it so no big deal really. 

Right now i'm trying to decide what style would look right in the place i want it, arcylic clad, or nice pine wood finished & then varnished.

I'll come up with something .. Nice work on that stand


----------



## razer121 (May 4, 2011)

Hey it's not that great, its a fair stand i would say either way, you should give it a shot...even if you dont have alot of space, no harm in trying is there?

For the record i think pine always looks better


----------



## emmz29 (Feb 9, 2010)

razer121 said:


> Hey it's not that great, its a fair stand i would say either way, you should give it a shot...even if you dont have alot of space, no harm in trying is there?
> 
> For the record i think pine always looks better


i advertised the tank for sale coz it was gettin to much for me with this stand situation but i am keepin it now and going to try me hardest to get it on a stand i am just paranoid of me doing a homemade stand and it going smash, giving away ect.


----------



## razer121 (May 4, 2011)

I can help  there is also lots of guides about, what weight is the tank when full? i used softwood on mine, and its able to hold the full 240kg! no problem  as long as you build it right and make sure its the wood taking the weight and not the screws it will be a doodle :2thumb:


----------



## emmz29 (Feb 9, 2010)

thinkin about concrete blocks and sheet of wood sat on the top and clad it with some beach chipboard ermmmmmm :hmm:


----------



## razer121 (May 4, 2011)

So you dont intend on moving it no?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

emmz29 said:


> thinkin about concrete blocks and sheet of wood sat on the top and clad it with some beach chipboard ermmmmmm :hmm:


I didn't bother cladding mine, thought it looked ok as it was.


----------



## emmz29 (Feb 9, 2010)

_simon_ said:


> I didn't bother cladding mine, thought it looked ok as it was.
> 
> [URL="http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c358/Beowulf1976/SIMON/2011-05-27165728800x600.jpg"]image
> [/URL]


 are them concrete blocks they are the same as wat i was going to get from wickes, and yes that does look good i am really glad you have showed me this as its what i had pictured in my head,whats the size of ya tank?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Yep they're concrete blocks aka breezeblocks and I also got them from Wickes. My tank is 52" long x 20" wide x 26" deep. Put a sheet of MDF on top of the blocks and then thick poly wall insulation from Wickes on top of that. That's what the strip of wood along the bottom hides. Remember to use a spirit level to get it all sitting flat. I corrected that with thin poly ceiling tiles.


----------



## emmz29 (Feb 9, 2010)

_simon_ said:


> Yep they're concrete blocks aka breezeblocks and I also got them from Wickes. My tank is 52" long x 20" wide x 26" deep. Put a sheet of MDF on top of the blocks and then thick poly wall insulation from Wickes on top of that. That's what the strip of wood along the bottom hides. Remember to use a spirit level to get it all sitting flat. I corrected that with thin poly ceiling tiles.


will get me self to wickes and do this now i know it works will up;oad pics soon as its done cheers simon.


----------

